# littermate to our GSD Orry



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

http://home.scarlet.be/~jg992621/reuen/biko.htm
This is Biko, a littermate to Orry. He was also in the 2008 Dutch Natiional Championships, along with Orry.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So many Mal behaviors on that dog. LOL I figured the Dutch would sneak them in.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So many Mal behaviors on that dog. LOL I figured the Dutch would sneak them in.


Why do you think that all of the GSD's in our kennel are Dutch line dogs?;-) 
Orry and Biko certainly look just like GSD's to me, and our female Shaquira Vom Tiekerhook also looks like a GSD. I will admit that they do perhaps exibit Malinois behaviors, or maybe they exibit the behaviors that a GSD should exibit, but seldom does????
In any case Jeff, you were asking me for video of Orry, so I thought I would share some video of his littermate for now until I can get some video together of Orry. Both dogs are very similar in the way they work and look, Orry is a darker color.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice video, nice dog. It'll be great to see the Orry video when it's ready.


----------



## Greg Naranjo (Oct 28, 2008)

very nice!!!


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I think your starting to see the light 

Gets me to thinkin about an Orry X Shaquira litter..................


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Now, ya got _me thinkin'_........;-)


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Mike Suttle, I see in your profile police K9. That dog is all prey, what gives? Nice looking dog.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I appreciate the video. He is a nice dog. I do not care if he had bolivian tanker squirrel in him as long as he worked well.

I watched some videos previous to yours, and I was discussing with my girlfriend that I was seeing some definate Mal traits in some of the GSDs. Then I watched your video. That was what I was thinking at the time.

Again, thanks for the video. Spaz. :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Mike Suttle, I see in your profile police K9. That dog is all prey, what gives? Nice looking dog.

What a door knob. Prey is the root of defense of the fruitcake tree, so why the **** would you make this comment ???? Didn't you just say that ???? I think this guy listens to Abba.

Oh, thats right, you cannot see me. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> Mike Suttle, I see in your profile police K9. That dog is all prey, what gives? Nice looking dog.


:-o :lol: :lol: Thanks Emilio, I needed a laugh this morning!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> Mike Suttle, I see in your profile police K9. That dog is all prey, what gives? Nice looking dog.


first of all let me point out that I have a kennel full of dogs (about 40 at the moment) and most of them are police dogs, or young dogs being brought up for police work. All of those dogs are also very high in prey drive as well. Orry is a sport dog, the only one in my kennel at the moment, but make no mistake, he could easily be converted into police work with a little training. he is being confined tightly in his little SchH box because he can get very serious very quickly if you allow him to leave that box. This is a Natioinal level sport dog and I would like to keep him as such. I have plenty of other dogs for police work.
I dont need a personal protection dog for myself.....i live in the middle of 3000 acres on a huge cattle farm so the crime here is pretty minimal, and I have a gun or two laying around just in case also.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Drew Peirce said:


> I think your starting to see the light
> 
> Gets me to thinkin about an Orry X Shaquira litter..................


Hey Drew,
Good to hear from you. How is your Shaquira son doing?
Unfortunately I have sold Shaquira to the US Govt. for there breeding program. They will be breeding her to Orry at some point in the future, but there will be no puppies available from Shaquira to the public ever again. This makes the dog you just got from me even more valuable now:-D .
I feel like I am responsible for the decline of the breed by removing this bitch from the puplic gene pool. But dont blame me.....blame Daryl, I tried to sell her to him first. 
I am working on aquiring another epic GSD female from the Netherlands now to be used for breeding with Orry.
Shaquira will be a very hard female to replace in terms of a proven producer. (two sons on the world team, and one son working on the GSG-9 Anti Terrorist team in Germany) in only 3 litters!!!!!! and with different stud dogs!!!!


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah Mike, but are they all prey driven? LOL


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Al Curbow said:


> Yeah Mike, but are they all prey driven? LOL


They certainly all have plenty of prey drive. But they also have a lot of drive to fight the man as well.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Mike, you took my question in the spirit with which it was intended.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

He's pretty much my dream dog mike, although sometimes I think he was grown in a test tube in some secret military lab, instead of whelped from shaquira.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

_"But dont blame me.....blame Daryl, I tried to sell her to him first. "_

I'm taking this harder than my divorce, y'know. But if I would've got her, I'd fear the wife would've taken her anyway. Did you happen to freeze any tissue samples I could clone her with?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Daryl Ehret said:


> _"But dont blame me.....blame Daryl, I tried to sell her to him first. "_
> 
> I'm taking this harder than my divorce, y'know. But if I would've got her, I'd fear the wife would've taken her anyway. Did you happen to freeze any tissue samples I could clone her with?


I am sure I can clean out the drain in the kennel and find a few of her hairs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I appreciate the video. He is a nice dog. I do not care if he had bolivian tanker squirrel in him as long as he worked well.
> 
> I watched some videos previous to yours, and I was discussing with my girlfriend that I was seeing some definate Mal traits in some of the GSDs. Then I watched your video. That was what I was thinking at the time.
> 
> Again, thanks for the video. Spaz. :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


:-o Ok! OK! Has anybody else caught this? 
JEFF HAS A GIRLFRIEND!!!!!
I'm picturing the play "The Phantom of the Opera" where the Phantom is keeping this chick locked up in the basement somewhere. :-o :-# :-# 
Or maybe "king Kong" with Fay Ray. :-k :-k 
Or the "Hunchback of Notre Dame". :-k :-k 
Or, yadda, yadda, yadda, etc. :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

HA HA. I have had many girlfriends, most of them think my obsession with dogs is "cute". The one I have now actually knows quite a bit about breeding GSD's and training.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Another hidden message?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i think jeff's gf would be cool to meet....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> HA HA. I have had many girlfriends, most of them think my obsession with dogs is "cute". .....


Everything about you is cute, Jeff. Heck, I think that's unanimous. I can show you PMs back for years. 


:lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Everything about you is cute, Jeff. Heck, I think that's unanimous. I can show you PMs back for years.
> 
> 
> :lol:


Good granny grunt, the one thing I didn't need stuck in my head was the thought of a "cute" Jeff. That'll stick with ya like a booger on a door knob. 

On the other hand, Mike if you have any of those "all prey" dogs you are trying to give away I'm sure I could find a home for them. 

DFrost


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

> the one thing I didn't need stuck in my head was the thought of a "cute" Jeff.


Then don't watch that cute lil bunny hop he does over the hurdle in his decoy certification video


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

This is really going downhill fast. 
Now we have pics of cute Jeff doing the bunny hop?!! :-o :-o :-o :-o 
To much imagination here. 
Now I'm seeing Jeff dressed up like the younger brother on "Christmas Story" in his bunny pjs from grandmaw. 
Sombody stab my eyes with a pointy stick!!..........!!!!!!PLEASE!!!!!!! ](*,) ](*,)

David!
Now I gotta use a pair of pliers to open doors for a while. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> This is really going downhill fast.
> Now we have pics of cute Jeff doing the bunny hop?!! :-o :-o :-o :-o
> To much imagination here.
> Now I'm seeing Jeff dressed up like the younger brother on "Christmas Story" in his bunny pjs from grandmaw.
> ...


it's OK bob--it IS kind of a cute hop. and instead of using pliers, just have your better half go thru the house, spraying a clorox solution on the doorknobs before you touch...my Mom always said you "have to eat a peck of dirt" before you can die, so either you're near the "peck" and trying to stretch it out, or you're not, and just trying to stretch it out. so there  

you're IT!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

**** all of you. LOL I was so in the bag I was looking for an actual hurdle. Never occurred to me to jump that little thing. : )


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff
Where is this video? I gotta see it!

Julie
It's not the "pEck of dirt" that worrys me. It's that frickin "pIck" on the door knob. :lol: 
My 96 yr old, senile dad-in-law lives with us. 
All kinds of suprises aren't that few and far between. :-o 
ADHD has given me a great imagination......but DAMN! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Thanks again David! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is on the vid I put up for the decoy cert. I went around the little jump. By in the "bag" I meant tired, as in sleepy. Back when I was drinking, I was young enough to jump a 36 inch hurdle, drunk and tired. Now, things are on the downhill side of life. : )


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Julie
> It's not the "pEck of dirt" that worrys me. It's that frickin "pIck" on the door knob. :lol:
> My 96 yr old, senile dad-in-law lives with us.
> All kinds of suprises aren't that few and far between. :-o
> ...


 
bob, i kinda hate to call you on it, but my name's NOT "Julie" (there's a country song about this, but i can't remember the title haha )-----OH--it's "Lisa" right? (or not "lisa") 

i'm not sure i'm making more sense than you are!!! you're it


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann freier said:


> bob, i kinda hate to call you on it, but my name's NOT "Julie" (there's a country song about this, but i can't remember the title haha )-----OH--it's "Lisa" right? (or not "lisa")
> 
> i'm not sure i'm making more sense than you are!!! you're it


 
 8-[  8-[ ...........Yeah.............8-[ 8-[ Yeah!..........I knew that!........... 8-[  ......really?....:-o errr....I mean...... !!!"Really"!!! .....yea...that's what I ment! ](*,) 
I'm old ya know! :grin: :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Rewatched the video Jeff. Gotta say that I did miss the cute littl bunny hop the first time around. 
Is that all the running you guys do for certification? 
I could do that! Ofcourse I'd probably throw in a few extra of those throwing yourself on the ground thingys. I'm pretty good at falling down. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Bob, in MR, we don't do the fancy stuff the FR guys do. Re watch again, and watch the escort.


----------

